# Amp Squealing



## joelp88 (Aug 4, 2010)

Recently bought an amp on here used and am trying to figure out what's wrong with it before doing anything else. It's a Soundstream PCX 2000D. Here's whats happening:

9 times out of 10 when you turn the amp on, it will take a few seconds with the protect light on, then switch over to the power light and will emit a squealing noise from the subs. The pitch of this squeal changes based on the setting of the low pass filter, but isn't affected by the gain. 

1 out of 10 times, if you sit there turning the stereo on and off, it will eventually power up just find and works perfectly with no issue. You can blast it and whatever. No weird noises.

I'm trying to figure out what could be the cause of this problem. I got the amp on Sunday and was waiting to see if it was maybe a bad ground or something before doing anything else. On Wendesday I installed all 0/1 gauge throughout the car, did the big 3 upgrade and have a + and - run from my front battery to my Kinetik power cell in the back. Voltages are all good and steady at around 14V even while playing moderately loud.

I also have two other amps in the car, each of which power on and work fine. No issues. The last monoblock also worked without issue.

Looking for ideas!


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

joelp88 said:


> The pitch of this squeal changes based on the setting of the low pass filter, but isn't affected by the gain.
> 
> 1 out of 10 times, if you sit there turning the stereo on and off, it will eventually power up just find and works perfectly with no issue. You can blast it and whatever. No weird noises.
> 
> Looking for ideas!


99% sure it's an internal fault to the amp, could be a component starting to die, bad/corroded solder join ect, should be repairable given a competent tech.


----------

